# Extendable Snow Plow for Skid Steers and Mid Sized Tractors



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I see a lot of people discussing what size plow to buy, I thought I would show you the smallest Extendable plow in our lineup, the 6-10, which can clear snow at 6', 7', 8', 9' and 10 feet. You can open it on the fly and tip it forward to back drag as well. It is available through any of our 218 Cotech dealers. Let me know if you have any questions and I will be more then happy to help.

www.flickr.com/photos/cotech

www.cotech.ca

Sincerely
Mike


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Is that a hinged trip edge I see on there right above the cutting edge?


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, it is. The height of that trip system is 6''. Each of the 4 sections of the plow have their own compression spring. I am attaching a photo of the back of the 7-12, the bigger brother to this plow. It has two springs on each section.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

that is dang cool!! whats a cost on something like that?


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

Cost has a little to do with how far it needs to be shipped but the plow itself is about $5,800. We have stocking dealers throughout the New England area and Canada. Keep in mind it weighs 1400 lbs and comes with all the hydraulics to the splitter valve. We shipped these plows as far as Colorado last year.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

not a bad price.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Do they have a "slip hitch" system allowing the plow to float independently from the machine?


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

No they do not unfortunately. They have floating shoes on the wings and adjustable tension on the compression springs to help with different surfaces.


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

We manufacture huge batches and don't use distributors to get to your dealer. It helps.



GSS LLC;1483203 said:


> not a bad price.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting setup. 

Looks better than one of the originals like this way back when.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

360 deg. view of the plow alone ?


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

magnum1;1483378 said:


> 360 deg. view of the plow alone ?


I'm sorry I dont have a 360 view. In this set of pictures you should be able to get almost every angle of this plow.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cotech/sets/72157629501805017/


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

That's a neat plow. Looks like it would be very productive.


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

ANA Proscapes;1483421 said:


> That's a neat plow. Looks like it would be very productive.


Thank you.


----------

